# Scaping advice...



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

should put in some hc. i happen to have some for sale =)


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

If you're going for natural, the black rock on the left jutting up by itself doesn't look to natural. If you added a couple more just like it, or put it at less of a vertical angle, it'd look more natural in my opinion. 

Also, I agree that you need a groundcover. Is that soil that you're using?


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Gonna pick up some HC today......the black rock on the left is actually being held up by another smaller rock but isn't visible because the plants....and it is aqua soil I'm using....Will post up some more pics as soon as I get some more plants in.....THanks!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I like the angle and placement of the rocks and the manzanita tree. looks natural and artistic to me. When your HC is grown in, it will be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would remove the piece of wood. I have been in situation where I had wood I wanted to put in my tank, but in reality it just doesn't look as good as you would hope. Just my opinion  Tanks looks pretty cool though


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thanks~!*

I still need to get my HC, but I did replace the tree with a smaller one and added moss. What you guys think? Also thnking about adding some white sand in the path with a few smaller rocks. Dealing with some algae right now so I bought a timer for my light.

Fish added: 
(3) Galaxy Rasbora 
(2) Clown Killi
(3) Cherry Shrimp
*water, soil, and filter was all transferred from my other tank.


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Update...*

I added some white sand, a few plants and smaller rocks. Pretty happy about the white sand but not really sure about the small rocks I set along the edges. I took out that tree and put the other piece of manzanita in. Do the plants in the back crowd it too much? 

BTW....tried to feed my galaxy rasboras some Hikari Goldfish Gold baby pellets, but they didn't even touch it. Any advice on what I should be feeding them?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I feed my clown Killifish live grindal worms, frozen Hikari bloodworms{chopped}, some ON formula 1 flake, and other tiny pellets like Spectrum small fish. I think the CPD's would take to the grindals and bloodworms.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CodyMan said:


> I added some white sand, a few plants and smaller rocks.


Love the sand and rocks. What type and brand of sand is that?


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

Will try that. Thanks waterfaller1. 

Hilde, the sand I am using is ADA Forest Sand BRANCO. 

Any advice on what kind of plant to put next to the hc? I was thinking about planting some baby four leaf clover plants. The tall plants in the back are starting to bug. Anyone else think it looks too crowded back there? Looking for some good mid sized plants. 

Just picked up some more HC today and arranged some of the smaller pieces of wood. Will have a post soon. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is an update:

Added a "bridge" using 2 small pieces of manzanita and java moss; some dwarf four leaf clovers and some other plant - i think its called frill on the right side in the back. Still having some moss problems but I think its starting to go away. I didn't know the flour leaf was gonna be so tall so I'm looking for a different plant to put next to my hc. what do you guys think?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love the rocks, and wood!!

The bridge is cute but is dead center, thus it is a distraction. I think it would be best to have the red plant on the right of the wood. The bushy plant on the right where the right plant is.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I would attach some moss to the black rock to make it look a bit more natural and aged, and to soften it up a bit. But the tank is looking really good!


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Update*

Heres an update on my tank. Been rearranging a few things here and there, specifically the plants and added a few new fish. was dealing with some snails but got a dwarf puffer to kill them off.


----------



## cwilfinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the look of it. I personally wouldn't change anything.


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

*May 22, 2009 Update*

Sorry bout posting a journal up in this section but heres an update anyway. 

Added:
6 Galaxy Rasbora
_4 microrasbora erythromicrons_
1 dwarf crayfish
1 Zebra ito
*the rest of them I dont know the names of


----------



## 2jackedLUNGS (Mar 11, 2009)

lets see some updates on the new scape!


----------

